# Where to buy pre printed transfers



## tyhoppy (Aug 18, 2014)

I have 10 full color designs that I need printed on heat transfers so I can apply to shirts for my customer. Does anyone know where you can get these at a reasonable price? They would need contour cut with mask, or could use a laser transfer using white toner. Is anyone interested in doing these?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

:: Post moved to the Referrals and Recommendations section. Feel free to now offer your own services to the original poster. ::​


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

It might help if you updated your location...


----------



## seacookie (Apr 29, 2015)

tyhoppy said:


> I have 10 full color designs that I need printed on heat transfers so I can apply to shirts for my customer. Does anyone know where you can get these at a reasonable price? They would need contour cut with mask, or could use a laser transfer using white toner. Is anyone interested in doing these?


Versatrans. He is also a member of this forum and cool guy with a sense of humor.

I think this is his site not sure though:
https://www.versatranz.com/


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

seacookie said:


> Versatrans. He is also a member of this forum and cool guy with a sense of humor.
> 
> I think this is his site not sure though:
> https://www.versatranz.com/



He'll go broke with just 10 transfers.


Sounds like he is looking for an inkjet or laser transfer solution.


----------



## seacookie (Apr 29, 2015)

splathead said:


> He'll go broke with just 10 transfers.
> 
> 
> Sounds like he is looking for an inkjet or laser transfer solution.


Oh sry, I guess I didn't understand OP.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

seacookie said:


> Oh sry, I guess I didn't understand OP.


 Oh sorry, maybe I didn't. Rereading, he says 10 designs. Not sure if that means 10 transfers, or 10 different designs.

Versatrans would be a good option if he needs multiple transfers (hundreds) for 10 different designs. 

Tyhoppy, give us more details so we can direct you in the right direction. 

How many art designs?
How many transfers per design?


----------



## danversatrans (Aug 1, 2017)

I think he was asking about printable vinyl , would be the best option for ten, and he was asking about masking .....we do offer that option. I agree plastisol transfers would be too expensive but the printable vinyl would work


----------



## seacookie (Apr 29, 2015)

splathead said:


> Oh sorry, maybe I didn't. Rereading, he says 10 designs. Not sure if that means 10 transfers, or 10 different designs.
> 
> Versatrans would be a good option if he needs multiple transfers (hundreds) for 10 different designs.
> 
> ...


I understand him that he has 10 different designs. But if they are small he can gang sheet. I think versatrans has this option. And then he can even go plastisol? -.-

I am just thinking out loud


----------



## tyhoppy (Aug 18, 2014)

Nope, it is one design, I only need 10 transfers. Thermaprint can do it, but I haven't heard back on a turn around time. I'd like these in hand on 6-15-18. Can anyone here provide this, I'll be happy with laser, printed cut vinyl, anything really to get these done.


----------



## danversatrans (Aug 1, 2017)

tyhoppy said:


> Nope, it is one design, I only need 10 transfers. Thermaprint can do it, but I haven't heard back on a turn around time. I'd like these in hand on 6-15-18. Can anyone here provide this, I'll be happy with laser, printed cut vinyl, anything really to get these done.


Sent art and what you want to [email protected] and Stacy will take care of you .....


----------



## danversatrans (Aug 1, 2017)

tyhoppy said:


> Nope, it is one design, I only need 10 transfers. Thermaprint can do it, but I haven't heard back on a turn around time. I'd like these in hand on 6-15-18. Can anyone here provide this, I'll be happy with laser, printed cut vinyl, anything really to get these done.


Or you can call 888-414-7604 Ext 3 and ask for Stacy...we will take care of it for you


----------



## tyhoppy (Aug 18, 2014)

Thank you Dan. After the second try at emailing I realized that versatranz is spelled with a Z.


----------



## danversatrans (Aug 1, 2017)

tyhoppy said:


> Thank you Dan. After the second try at emailing I realized that versatranz is spelled with a Z.


I think you are on the phone with Stacy now


----------



## danversatrans (Aug 1, 2017)

tyhoppy said:


> I have 10 full color designs that I need printed on heat transfers so I can apply to shirts for my customer. Does anyone know where you can get these at a reasonable price? They would need contour cut with mask, or could use a laser transfer using white toner. Is anyone interested in doing these?


Did Stacy take of everything for you tyhoppy ?


----------



## seacookie (Apr 29, 2015)

danversatrans said:


> Did Stacy take of everything for you tyhoppy ?


Now I know why businesses with screen printing went out of business in my country. In my country there is some cultural idiotism where you need to beg business so you can buy from them. Not related only to screen printing. You can see that crap all around, how they act.

And then I see versatrans and I wish we had something like this, where they take you by your hand and guide you like a little baby.

I am a little jelly bean


----------



## danversatrans (Aug 1, 2017)

seacookie said:


> Now I know why businesses with screen printing went out of business in my country. In my country there is some cultural idiotism where you need to beg business so you can buy from them. Not related only to screen printing. You can see that crap all around, how they act.
> 
> And then I see versatrans and I wish we had something like this, where they take you by your hand and guide you like a little baby.
> 
> I am a little jelly bean


you could always move over here Seacookie


----------



## seacookie (Apr 29, 2015)

danversatrans said:


> you could always move over here Seacookie


True but health system in states is crap  I am getting older each year 

Not to mention we have free school system and few more goodies.


----------



## danversatrans (Aug 1, 2017)

seacookie said:


> True but health system in states is crap  I am getting older each year
> 
> Not to mention we have free school system and few more goodies.


I can relate to the getting older , more aches and pains every year


----------



## sublial (Mar 24, 2011)

tyhoppy said:


> Nope, it is one design, I only need 10 transfers. Thermaprint can do it, but I haven't heard back on a turn around time. I'd like these in hand on 6-15-18. Can anyone here provide this, I'll be happy with laser, printed cut vinyl, anything really to get these done.


I can make in full color transfers for you ASAP for $8.00 each to press onto DARK Cotton shirts.


----------



## danversatrans (Aug 1, 2017)

seacookie said:


> True but health system in states is crap  I am getting older each year
> 
> Not to mention we have free school system and few more goodies.


Seacookie

I just noticed that you are only 311 posts from getting your own " Black Shirt "


----------



## seacookie (Apr 29, 2015)

danversatrans said:


> Seacookie
> 
> I just noticed that you are only 311 posts from getting your own " Black Shirt "


I was thinking about that yesterday


----------



## danversatrans (Aug 1, 2017)

seacookie said:


> I was thinking about that yesterday


You need to come out of your shell and post more


----------



## seacookie (Apr 29, 2015)

danversatrans said:


> You need to come out of your shell and post more


Rather not cause I will get this one instead of black -.-


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

danversatrans said:


> seacookie said:
> 
> 
> > I was thinking about that yesterday
> ...


You guys wanna take this off-topic lovefest elsewhere, like the Lounge forum? We'll leave this one to exploring where to buy pre printed transfers, please.


----------



## btwice (Mar 20, 2011)

Try out FM Expression, they sell transfer...


----------

